
Pricey ‘pirate ship’ home is what’s wrong with Bay Area real estate - SQL2219
https://moneyish.com/splurge/this-insanely-pricey-56-sq-ft-pirate-ship-home-is-exactly-whats-wrong-with-bay-area-real-estate/
======
madcaptenor
Pretty sure this is 56 feet long, not 56 square feet in area. So the per-
square-foot price is overinflated.

~~~
DrScump
_Three bedrooms_ in a 7' by 8' (for example) area.

People who complain that the Bay Area needs more "high-density housing": this
one is for _you!_

To be fair, this property _is_ unusually resilient with respect to rising sea
levels.

